# Democrats and Social Security



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

Since many of us have paid into FICA for years and are now receiving a Social Security check every month -- and then finding that we are getting taxed on 85% of the money we paid to the Federal government to "put away" -- you may be interested in the following:

-------------------------------------------------------------

Q: Which Political Party took Social Security from the independent "Trust Fund" and put it into the General fund so that Congress could spend it?

A: It was Lyndon Johnson and the democratically controlled House and Senate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: Which Political Party eliminated the income tax deduction for Social Security (FICA) withholding?

A: The Democratic Party.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: Which Political Party started taxing Social Security annuities????

A: The Democratic Party, with Al Gore casting the "tie-breaking" deciding vote as President of the Senate, while he was Vice President of the US.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: Which Political Party decided to start giving annuity payments to immigrants?

This is MY FAVORITE:

A: That's right! Jimmy Carter! And the Democratic Party of course! Immigrants moved into this country, and at age 65, began to receive Social Security payments! The Democratic Party gave these payments to them, even though they never paid a dime into it!

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Then, after doing all this lying and thieving and violating of the original contract (FICA), the Democrats turn around and tell you that the Republicans want to take your Social Security away!

And the worst part about it is uninformed citizens believe it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not even going to comment, otherwise my blood pressure will boil over and my eyeballs will shoot out of thier sockets and cause a mess where I work!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm with Buck. Now does anyone know why we're scared of the dems getting in?


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Feb 4, 2008)

That is just another mass-forwarded "scare tactic" email that is filled with half-truths and outright fabrications.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Social Security Changes


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't care. I still hate the democrats!!! 

Hey, if it's wrong, then it's wrong. But from the sounds of things, this board is heavily republican and I know there are a few that are smarter than me that can go on and on about.......ah.......to hell with it.

I'm with Buck, I can't stand to argue politics, at least without full clip!!!


----------

